# Recommended Cabinet Makers?



## hewie (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone recommend an affordable speaker cabinet maker? I tried to order from Avatar Speakers, but they're not currently shipping to Canada due to restrictions. Something similar maybe?

Thanks.


----------



## GrungeMan (Jun 4, 2009)

Where are you and what are you looking for in a cab?
I build cabs.

Grungy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Might be of interest to you:

http://www.saxon-cabs.ca

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

What would you consider affordable? I just picked up an empty Mills Acoustics Afterburner cab last week (ordered from mills) for $689+$118shipping and seriously this is the best cab I've ever heard! If you have some speakers lying around, I'd suggest this route.

As far as ordering from Avatar, I think you'd have to go through steamco music.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

hewie said:


> Anyone recommend an affordable speaker cabinet maker? I tried to order from Avatar Speakers, but they're not currently shipping to Canada due to restrictions. Something similar maybe?
> 
> Thanks.


Avatar has a Canadian distributor. http://www.steamcomusic.com/

Really good guys to deal with.


----------



## gator (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a Saxon cab and I'm pleased with it. They will build it any way you want. Mine is a 410 and I asked to have the back in three pieces. This gives me the option of open back. I loaded it with Jenson Blue anico's


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Leyland Sound Design do great work.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.haggertyenclosures.com/

Amazing cabs, and a great guy t odeal with. I use one of his 2x10 guitar cabs.


----------



## Curtis.Fagan (May 5, 2007)

one of my favorites is http://www.abcustomaudio.net who bui;t all of my last three cabs. Killer boxes!

The tolex is a bit wussy, but the rest of the construction is easily on par with Avatar. I load mine with Warehouse Guitar Speakers and love it with my Laney!

-Curtis


----------



## Head (Feb 10, 2007)

Not to derail the thread but does anyone know how much duty/tax would be, as well as shipping for the average (loaded/unloaded) 2x12?


----------



## GrungeMan (Jun 4, 2009)

Remember NAFTA?
PST and GST only, unless cab is claimed to be made outside of North America then Duty applies.
There are Canadian cab builders, me for one.

Grungy


----------



## gator (Jun 5, 2009)

Importing from the US is approx 1 1/2 times the price. If it's $100 US you will have about $150 Cdn by the time you have it. Try not to use UPS, they also charge a steep brokerage fee.


----------



## hewie (Jan 31, 2009)

gator said:


> I have a Saxon cab and I'm pleased with it. They will build it any way you want. Mine is a 410 and I asked to have the back in three pieces. This gives me the option of open back. I loaded it with Jenson Blue anico's


I had been looking at the Saxon site for a few weeks. I decided to email Tim and after a short conversation, I went for it and he's going to pretty much build exactly what I was looking for, even with my favourite speakers in it. Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## GrungeMan (Jun 4, 2009)

To those who PM'd me in regards to speaker cab builds, I returned your PM's but I'm not sure if you actually received them.
I'll get back to you at a later date
Thanks

Sauli


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

hewie said:


> I had been looking at the Saxon site for a few weeks. I decided to email Tim and after a short conversation, I went for it and he's going to pretty much build exactly what I was looking for, even with my favourite speakers in it. Looking forward to receiving it.


I have a cab coming from Tim also - basically the same experience. Seems like a good guy just doing this because he enjoys it.

Ordered it last Friday & he was gonna ship it today (would have been yesterday if not for the holiday). I ordered the 4x8. The YouTube clip he has up of the 2x8 was at my request in fact. Looking forward to trying it out. For the price, it was basically a no-brainer. If I don't like the speakers (he's loading it with those NOS Marslands he has) I can always drop some of Weber's alnico 8" drivers in there - like the Blue Pups or something.


----------

